# Problem with Filmon SD



## JaneyO

Signed up for filmon but wasn't asked to select any HD/SD options in the process. After a few days I keep getting a notice saying my trial period has expired, so it is obviously been giving me HD. I can't change to watch in SD because when HD SD options buttons appear, and they don't always, they are tiny, if I do manage to press SD nothing happens and I still can't watch. Am using an android tablet with an Amazon app- can't get googleplay- but tried going direct to filmon site without the app and same thing happens. Help. Any suggestions how to get it and keep it on SD?


----------



## Pazcat

Try not signing in at all if you haven't already. I don't even have an account, just go to the site and watch.

I think camposat.tv? is another alternative.


----------



## Williams2

Pazcat said:


> Try not signing in at all if you haven't already. I don't even have an account, just go to the site and watch.
> 
> I think camposat.tv? is another alternative.


Agree with the above - best not signing up at all. Although even when I first
started using it for free - like you I got the - Trial Period has ended or expired.
The way round it is to watch Filmon using a different Browser.
Namely if you first started watching it with Internet Explorer, use Firefox then
the Trial Period notice doesn't crop up - from Firefox you can go to Chrome, etc
and then back to Internet Explorer. When the expire window crops up.

Although lately I haven't had to hop browsers at all recently.


----------



## JaneyO

Williams2 said:


> Agree with the above - best not signing up at all. Although even when I first
> started using it for free - like you I got the - Trial Period has ended or expired.
> The way round it is to watch Filmon using a different Browser.
> Namely if you first started watching it with Internet Explorer, use Firefox then
> the Trial Period notice doesn't crop up - from Firefox you can go to Chrome, etc
> and then back to Internet Explorer. When the expire window crops up.
> 
> Although lately I haven't had to hop browsers at all recently.


Interesting idea. The device is a tablet from carrefour I really don't know what the browser is, or what other browsers there are for Android. Thanks


----------



## JaneyO

Pazcat said:


> Try not signing in at all if you haven't already. I don't even have an account, just go to the site and watch.
> 
> I think camposat.tv? is another alternative.


Thanks will try campo sat. Filmon seems o be the same with or without signing in, usinig app or not. why is nothing ever simple??


----------



## Williams2

JaneyO said:


> Interesting idea. The device is a tablet from carrefour I really don't know what the browser is, or what other browsers there are for Android. Thanks


Of course all my experience is watching Filmon using my Laptop, rather
than a tablet or a Smartphone.


----------



## JaneyO

Williams2 said:


> Of course all my experience is watching Filmon using my Laptop, rather
> than a tablet or a Smartphone.


Quick google and there do seem to be a few browsers for Android will try downloading a different one tomorrow, great idea thanks.


----------



## bob_bob

Download Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera which all come in Android versions.


----------



## stacey812000

Try mobdro on google play store it's fab


----------



## JaneyO

stacey812000 said:


> Try mobdro on google play store it's fab


Thank you , very kind. Sadly neither my kindle fire HD or the tablet will allow google playstore in any shape or form and believe me I tried! I have to use Amazon appstore so I'll have a look for mobdro on there. Note to anyone buying a new tablet -check it is compatible with google playstore which is not the same as having google on it. Most are but some aren't!


----------



## moonman

if all you want to view is the uk free channels,, bbc/itv/ch4/ch5 etc. go to Euroweekly - magazines - newspapers - wall street journal - investor mag and more.. they have a link on the front page to the above channels and it seems very strong. they said it was to tide over the people until they are sorted ,but they haven't put a time on it.


----------



## bob_bob

The HD is a nice bit of kit but you are so tied in to Amazon that I'd not recommend one to be honest. 

I'm a bit of a geek so tend to buy different little gadgets, I got my grandson and I a Tesco Hudl tablet each for xmas and I must say its very good, fully open to the playstore, great quality display, expandable memory and great battery life. I've had a 10" cheapo android tablet for over a year and for just browsing/email and watching filmon or films thats also good value.


----------



## mrypg9

I watch filmon on my IPad Mini, SD, quality excellent, OH has the bigger version, SD equally good.
But we've been told that SD quality won't be good enough for our tv...is that true?

Also...does anyone have any idea how long those irremovable IPhone batteries last? I have just bought a reconditioned phone but have just read that battery life is not good..I mean long-term, not between charges.


----------



## Pazcat

We watch SD on our TV and it's not a problem, in fact it's surprisingly good. Maybe not up to the same as regular TV but it's not blotchy or anything and you soon don't even realise it's via the internet.
Certainly saw more of the Hairy Bikers backsides than I was expecting to last night without a problem.


----------



## mrypg9

Pazcat said:


> We watch SD on our TV and it's not a problem, in fact it's surprisingly good. Maybe not up to the same as regular TV but it's not blotchy or anything and you soon don't even realise it's via the internet.
> Certainly saw more of the Hairy Bikers backsides than I was expecting to last night without a problem.


Oh dear...the thought of seeing that on a large screen is distinctly unappealing...

Another question: does poor internet speed matter? 

Thanks for your help.. I may be back with more questions


----------



## moonman

i use filmon on a laptop and the quality on sd is good enough for me. i can record up to 10 hours in sd for free, and it will record 2 different channels at the same time ,as long as the recording time doesn't exceed the 10 hrs.


----------



## Pazcat

I guess it depends on what you consider poor, we have around 6 mbs, sometimes 5 and it's absolutely fine. If you are using the same connection that you use for the ipad I can't see it being a worry. I think when you start having speeds around 2mbs it may be more of an issue but I don't know.


----------



## JaneyO

moonman said:


> i use filmon on a laptop and the quality on sd is good enough for me. i can record up to 10 hours in sd for free, and it will record 2 different channels at the same time ,as long as the recording time doesn't exceed the 10 hrs.


We have tried the filmon 10 hours of recording - when we can get filmon to work, and every time it is impossible to watch keeps sticking and buffering, My internet speed is about 5 is it too slow for recording or is it them- this is the free version not the paid sub.


----------



## tommy.irene

This is another one i use.. UK TV Zone home page
uktvzone.com
View all UKTV abroad. ITV, BBC, Channel 4, channel 5 and loads more! All FREE! UKTV ZONE was built leaving all the unneeded data out leaving room for better streaming.. http://uktvzone.com/


----------



## mrypg9

Our internet speed is often under 2!!! But we can watch with surprisingly few problems.
We have the Sierra Bermeja not far behind us!


----------



## bob_bob

mrypg9 said:


> I watch filmon on my IPad Mini, SD, quality excellent, OH has the bigger version, SD equally good.
> But we've been told that SD quality won't be good enough for our tv...is that true?
> 
> Also...does anyone have any idea how long those irremovable IPhone batteries last? I have just bought a reconditioned phone but have just read that battery life is not good..I mean long-term, not between charges.


To be honest Mary any phone I/we buy must have removable batteries and a memory card slot, without them they are not worth looking at IMHO. You can pick up Samsung Galaxy S2 for less than £100 and the S3 are coming down in price since the S5 launch. No problem swapping batteries or increasing the memory via a card. Apple are just so passe, my children call them 'chav phones'.

For buffer free streaming I'd guess you need at least 4mb/s depending upon which site you are looking at. Filmon SD on a TV may be OK depending on screen size, no good on my 50" Sony in the UK but OK on smaller screens.

https://hola.org/ is free and unblocks a lot of sites such as BBC iPlayer, Netflix and more, well worth the download, it lets you access the Netflix USA site which has far more content the the UK one.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> To be honest Mary any phone I/we buy must have removable batteries and a memory card slot, without them they are not worth looking at IMHO. You can pick up Samsung Galaxy S2 for less than £100 and the S3 are coming down in price since the S5 launch. No problem swapping batteries or increasing the memory via a card. Apple are just so passe, my children call them 'chav phones'.
> 
> For buffer free streaming I'd guess you need at least 4mb/s depending upon which site you are looking at. Filmon SD on a TV may be OK depending on screen size, no good on my 50" Sony in the UK but OK on smaller screens.
> 
> https://hola.org/ is free and unblocks a lot of sites such as BBC iPlayer, Netflix and more, well worth the download, it lets you access the Netflix USA site which has far more content the the UK one.


Thanks BobBob....I wish I had consulted you before buying the iphone...it's on its way now....Sandra has a Samsung S 2 but I couldn't find one for less than £200. 
My son has an intense dislike of all things Apple too..


----------



## Aron

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks BobBob....I wish I had consulted you before buying the iphone...it's on its way now....Sandra has a Samsung S 2 but I couldn't find one for less than £200.
> My son has an intense dislike of all things Apple too..


It appears from talking to others that Apple is like Marmite, you either love it or hate it, there is nothing in between. The family (three generations)in Marbella don't use apple at all, whereas the other half of our family in the UK wouldn't use anything else. I must admit, I used to dislike Apple, but prefer it now. I've always been an ambivalent person!


----------

